# Heroes Volume Six



## Awdofgum (Feb 9, 2010)

After that preview, I say it's shaping up to be a lot nicer. Even though that finale just brought us back full circle, I still feel it will add a lot to the series.



Spoiler



I just kind of wish that Hiro could have saved the day in a bit of a less anti-climactic fashion because it made the battle a lot less entertaining. Whatever I guess.



What did you guys think?


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2010)

Stopped watching end of Season 3, too boring. 
May pick it up in a few years, when I feel the urge to see it back.


----------



## luke_c (Feb 9, 2010)

Bawww, about to watch the finale now, will edit post after!


----------



## prowler (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so glad you put a spoiler tag |: people forget these days.
I'm watching all of Heroes right from the start.
Just finished Season 2.



Spoiler: @People who don't want to spoil





```
[spoiler] [/spoiler]
```


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2010)

Spoiler, dean: everybody dies.

They don't, actually.

But yeah, this seems to be returning to volume 4 (Fugitives), which was cool. 



Spoiler



Not to mention there's no villain any more. Well, probably the public. Sylar is a good guy now, who knew?


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 10, 2010)

The coolest thing about that finale was that it leaves us with absolutely nothing but speculation on the next volume. The worst part about it is that we are going to have to wait.

So now I'm left with nothing to watch on TV. I've got to wait until September for Dexter and Heroes as well. Maybe I'll finish Mad Men, but season one was so boring.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Elritha (Feb 10, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty decent ending to the season. Bit anti-climatic near the end and predictable though. 

I do hope it's renewed for another season. Nothing has been confirmed as of yet. :/


----------



## Jakob95 (Feb 10, 2010)

Heroes is awesome to bad I am posting from my itouch i can't write a full essay about heroes right now.



Spoiler



the finale was awesome but I bet sylar will turn bad again like he did in season 3


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 10, 2010)

Edhel said:
			
		

> I thought it was a pretty decent ending to the season. Bit anti-climatic near the end and predictable though.
> 
> I do hope it's renewed for another season. Nothing has been confirmed as of yet. :/



There will definitely be a Volume Six. 
The finale of every Season has ended with a preview to the next Volume.


----------



## B-Blue (Feb 10, 2010)

I just finished watching it, didn't like it that much.
I wanted to see more of Emma's "real powers", but all we get is a slash :/. 
I liked the beginning of the new volume though. I hope we see more Tracy and Mohinder in the new season.


----------



## saxamo (Feb 11, 2010)

I want this shit to be cancelled. COME THE FUCK ON. I've been watching it since it's inception and it's gotten progressively worse and worse. But I must keep up, it's a curse.

But it's just past it's prime now. What more can they possibly flesh out of this? Not to mention all the freaking continuity errors. The show has gotten some of the lowest ratings for any prime-time show on NBC. I think the last episode this season would be a suitable final episode for the series, and I hope they lay the show to rest.


----------



## Awdofgum (Feb 25, 2010)

That last episode was such a cliff hanger. They wouldn't leave it at that.


----------



## jesterscourt (Feb 25, 2010)

Hopefully the show isn't renewed.  The first season was proof that television was not yet dead.  Then they strayed from the original idea (every season a new cast of heroes, with possible cameos by those still around).  No, they stuck with the same cast, and then injected random people.  Sylar kept going from good to bad, Parkman looked constipated the whole time, and Hiro kept fucking things up by the way they nerfed his powers in every single volume.

The only cool new Heroes were the girl from Veronica Mars and the fact the Haitian actually had a decent backstory.  But no, lead a road to redemption with the creepy puppet guy, screw up the whole "revamp of the company" idea, and kill off Adam Monroe in the lamest conceivable way possible, only to have him crop up again in a dream state.  Oh yeah, and the whole carnival idea is terrible.  Absolutely terrible.  You can blame it on NBC being greedy to just revamp the whole idea again, the fact that they thing Claire is the best thing ever (actually not), the writer's strike (wasn't that a year or two ago) or anything else, but let's face it folks, the show just sucks at this point.

I'm not quite sure why I continued watching, even this year, but I assure you, unless something miraculous happens, I won't be back for the next chapter.


----------

